# Instructional books on Digital Art



## rgm82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can anybody recommend some good books or possibly even online tutorials on how to use Illustrator and Photoshop proficiently? I've found that both The Classroom In A Book series and the Wow! series leave a little to be desired...I have some experience with these program, I used them a lot in college. But I've forgotten a lot of things and there are so many new features that I'm not familiar with. I currently have the CS3 versions, though I plan on upgrading to CS6 as soon as I'm able. 

Also, if there are any other excellent computer graphics/imaging programs that are out there that I'm not familiar with I'm interested in hearing about them, the Adobe products were a mainstay in college and that's all I'm really familiar with.
Thanks.


----------

